# What type of mountain biker are you?



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

The Wikipedia entry for mountain biking vreaks down into four categories: cross country, downhill, freeride, and trials/street riding. Let's throw "all mountain" in there as well. Where do you fall mostly? If more than one discipline is appropriate, indicate what percentage of your time is spent doing each. Me:

XC: 70%
DH: 0%
FR: 0%
AM: 30%
Trials:0%

I guess if you want to consider more technical rocky terrain and some small stunts and drops as "all mountain", then things are starting to shift that way for me. Basically, I like to cover as much ground as possible and keep a consistent pace going, but will hit some stuntry along the way. Actually, that's one thing I love about learning a particular trail network like Nassahegan well. Lots of fun to just ride an XC type ride as fast as possible and incorporate the stunts and techy areas smoothly into the flow of the ride.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Xc: 70%
dh: 0%
fr: 0%
am: 15%
t/s:15%


----------



## MR. evil (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Wikipedia entry for mountain biking vreaks down into four categories: cross country, downhill, freeride, and trials/street riding. Let's throw "all mountain" in there as well. Where do you fall mostly? If more than one discipline is appropriate, indicate what percentage of your time is spent doing each. Me:
> 
> XC: 70%
> DH: 0%
> ...



When I first started riding there was only XC and DH, it was pretty easy to see where you fit in. XC covered all types of riding that was not DH, not the case anymore. The new definition of XC is really geared more towards smoother less technical riding where speed and distance is the primary concern. I consider myself an AM  rider, and I would also put you in that group. AM is kind of the new catch all catergory, a rider that likes a bit of everything (technical trails, climbing, small drops & jumps, going fast DH)


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

All Mountain is just a fancy way of saying Cross Stuntry.  And it's Cross Gruntry if you have a heavy bike!

As for me:
AM 50%
XC 50%


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Wikipedia entry for mountain biking vreaks down into four categories: cross country, downhill, freeride, and trials/street riding. Let's throw "all mountain" in there as well. Where do you fall mostly? If more than one discipline is appropriate, indicate what percentage of your time is spent doing each. Me:
> 
> XC: 70%
> DH: 0%
> ...




Greg, with that kind of breakdown and description of what you like to ride, you should really make the effort to get to the Kingdom Trails for a weekend. There are some fast and twisty (but not overly so) single track trails that will blow your mind.

I ride mostly XC but I will occationally get into more technical downhill stuff.

XC: 75%
DH: 0%
FR: 0%
AM: 25%
Trials:0%


----------



## JD (May 4, 2009)

I am a trail rider that incorperates as much DJ/street/freeride/trials into my riding as possible.  
XC:100%, as in no Lifts...
    FR:25%
    DJ:10%
    Trials: 5%
    Pure XC:60%


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

I'd put myself somewhere between XC and AM.  I like riding fast flowy ST for the most part, but I also enjoy the challenge of some stuntery.


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Greg, with that kind of breakdown and description of what you like to ride, you should really make the effort to get to the Kingdom Trails for a weekend. There are some fast and twisty (but not overly so) single track trails that will blow your mind.
> 
> I ride mostly XC but I will occationally get into more technical downhill stuff.
> 
> ...



I hear greet things about the Kingdom Trails. One of the appeals about MTB for me though is it's something I can do local. If I want to ski really good terrain, I need to head to Vermont. It's nice not having that pressure in the warmer months since there's plenty of great riding down here. I only need a 3 hour window to get some great riding in. You never know - someday maybe.


----------



## jarrodski (May 6, 2009)

XC: 15%
DH: 30%
FR: 30%
AM: 20$
Trials:5%


i end up going on xc style rides... not prefered though
i love dh
i love nepaug which i'd consider FR
i like blasting single track 
i tinker with skinnies


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

I'm surprised at the lack of downhillers..If I mountain biked..I'd want to do mainly lift served..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm surprised at the lack of downhillers..If I mountain biked..I'd want to do mainly lift served..



Downhill is big at Whiteface. This thread on SKIADK is from the guy who runs it Downhillmike. I learned some things about downhill from reading it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Downhill is big at Whiteface. This thread on SKIADK is from the guy who runs it Downhillmike. I learned some things about downhill from reading it.



Steezy..Blue mountain is gonna have M-Biking for the first time this summer..I hope they offer rentals as I'm not prepared to drop the money on gear..


----------

